

[Ask YC] - Licensing opinion - shabda

What am I trying to achieve.<p>I am trying to sell licenses for code which solves a common pain point in web-application development. I want to<p>1. Allow open source applications to use it in the webapp without paying me.<p>2. Charge a license fee for non OS applications.<p>How can I license to achieve this? Would QPL be a good license for use here?
======
bdfh42
Simple straightforward dual licensing should cover it. License the code under
the GPL and then also offer a commercial license for user who want to add it
to commercial products or use the code within a commercial environment - you
can offer a paid for support agreement as well to the latter group.

~~~
shabda
Can't everyone just choose to use it under GPL then?

